# Heiki Mini



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just noticed whilst doing some interior cleaning that the Heiki mini above the cab bed has several cracks in it!

It doesn't get used as we only use the cab bed for storage and it's not been hit from the outside.

Anyone have any similar experiences or know what the cause is?

Can it just be sun damage?

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Richard,

Is the internal or external pane? if internal then I have heard of cases of unsuitable cleaning solutions such as Windowlene being used that would cause a similar effect.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I think it is the internal pane as I've never noticed it when on the roof cleaning.

The window has never been cleaned apart from a dust round a wipe with a micro fibre.

Richard


----------

